# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  What are you doing in England at this moment?

## Neo

At this moment Im in my local club watching the Tyson card fights, waiting for the main event  :Smile:

----------

Northern Rivers (04-23-2022)

----------


## Big Wheeler

Just watched very exciting rugby league match between Wigan and Salford won by wigan with 2 mins.of play left.The last 15 mins.had me chewing my finger nails down to my elbows and i support neither team.

----------

Neo (04-24-2022)

----------


## UKSmartypants

My Grandad told me that when he was a young boy growing up in Lincoln his mother would give him a shilling & send him to the shop.  Hed come back with a loaf of bread, two pints of milk, six eggs, two bars of chocolate  & a pound of bacon.  You can't do that these days.  Too many security cameras.

----------

donttread (05-25-2022),Dubler9 (05-26-2022),Neo (04-24-2022),Northern Rivers (04-24-2022),Oceander (04-24-2022)

----------


## Neo

Just sat down this minute, I’ve been weeding in the garden, the council green wheelie bin is full and they are due to take them tomorrow morning, they collect every 2 weeks.
The cost of the council collecting grass cuttings and garden refuse still costs £40 a year to which I don’t mind paying.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

Whoops..... not in England.

----------


## Neo

It’s nearly 7pm  throwing a pizza in the oven…a shower then it should be ready.

https://groceries.asda.com/product/p.../1000056007966

----------


## Big Wheeler

> It’s 10:45pm i and every proper Englishman is watching BBC1 and MOTD football highlights


Oh.Dear me,no.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> It’s 10:45pm i and every proper Englishman is watching BBC1 and MOTD football highlights



Every proper englishman doesnt watch the Global Elitist BBC propaganda station. Why on earth would you want to listen to lefty BS and lies voluntarily.

----------

Dubler9 (06-12-2022)

----------


## 12icer

Actually I am not in England, but I know "The Fastidious Gentleman ALWAYS Washes His Rectum After He Defecates!!!"

HEHEHEH  NEO ACE!!!!

----------


## Neo

> Actually I am not in England, but I know "The Fastidious Gentleman ALWAYS Washes His Rectum After He Defecates!!!"
> 
> HEHEHEH  NEO ACE!!!!


You’ve just ruined this thread. 

I am done with it

----------

Northern Rivers (04-24-2022)

----------


## Moonie

.
Since I've been in the States for nearly seventeen years I still like confusing them by watching Some Mothers Do 'Ave 'Em.

Here's an example of their confusion:




.

----------


## Neo

Fridays are usually the days for funerals. At 1pm I’m going to a work colleagues funeral, the service is at a church 1 mile away, after the service there will be food and drinks laid on at a local pub 1/2 mile away.
Lots of people I’m sure will be attending the funeral, he was a popular guy and nobody would have a bad word to say about him, he was Mr nice guy to everyone, he is severely missed.

----------


## Neo

I have just acquired tickets for us to go and see “Blonde” live at Birmingham arena next Saturday  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Neo

Ive just been to Screwfix and bought 3 of these, I am going to put one in the bedroom, living room and the last one in the kitchen.
you cant have enough phone charging points.

----------


## Dubler9

Just trying out these wireless earphones - my daughter bought me. Very good. You can also listen to TV and radio without annoying anyone else in the room.

----------

Neo (05-07-2022)

----------


## Neo

Had the day off work to take my car to a garage and get it fixed (oil pressure switch, oil and filter change)

----------


## UKSmartypants

Got a small hole in the car exhaust pipe. Ordered a new pipe section from autodoc.es  but they will take 6 days to deliver it. This is because i cant find an exhaust centre anywhere in this little spanish town i live in. So meanwhile, ill be nipping under the car shortly to plug the hole with Exhaust Repair putty, temporarily, because im not sure of the law here in Spain, but in the UK driving round with a hole in the exhaust system is 3 points and £100 fine.

----------


## Authentic

I am holing up here in L.A. County, wishing that I was in South Bermondsey, at The Den!

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I’ve just been to Screwfix and bought 3 of these, I am going to put one in the bedroom, living room and the last one in the kitchen.
> you can’t have enough phone charging points.


You should see domestic electrics in Spain, Fuck me, talk about primitive. They've never heard of a ring main here, this house has a fusebox with four circuit breakers 15A and a main 25A breaker. Each circuit is just a spur , a single length of 2.5mm cable that just jumps from connection to connection. They aren't even organised into logical groups,  on each spur are power sockets, lights one circuit has the 3 Kw  water heater on and the bathroom light.

Plus, everything is buried in the walls, even the junction boxes. theres nothing in the loft, unlike Uk where it all goes in the loft with drops down to sockets and switches.

Spanish plumbing is even worse, its like the 1930's.

----------


## Dubler9

Just tied the standing Clothes Dryer to the shed as it had been blown down the garden by a sudden gust of wind. 
wife's knickers went down no problem.

----------


## Big Wheeler

As Smarty said above 're Spanish electrics.My main breaker has just blown so I have to decide which electrical device to do without for the time being.21st century?  Mind you,in the 1970s when I worked in Saudi    we had lolly sticks and various bits of wood around the house to avoid being bitten by the juice when switching on lights,etc.

----------


## Moonie

.
You should be watching Jeeves and Wooster or Fawlty Towers for national promotion.
.

----------


## Northern Rivers

_As close as I get to England in 'Escape To The Country'. I won't miss an episode.

If I pull a few million off these Nashville Sessions...I'll be buying a cottage on some acreage over there!

_ :Smiley20:

----------


## Moonie

.
Oh! And a selection (or whole of) The Battle of Britain.

Even northern England and the Middle of Nowhere got it from Merkles' predessessors.
.
.

----------


## Northern Rivers

Called home. My bulk diesel billing is at $2.119 per Litre...that's in Oz Bucks. From time to time I post the pricing:

(3.78541) Litres equal ONE US Gallon....

3.78541 x 2.119 per L = $8.0213 AuD/USG

$8.0213 x .72 USA = $5.7753 USA per US gallon of diesel

Considering I used the interbank exchange rate...I'd say it's more like $5.90 USD per USG

----------


## Glasgow Guy

> Ive just been to Screwfix and bought 3 of these, I am going to put one in the bedroom, living room and the last one in the kitchen.
> you cant have enough phone charging points.


We have one in the kitchen. The usb ports charge every item apart from the girlfriends watch. She has to plug the transformer into the socket and the usb cable into that. Don't know why.

----------


## Glasgow Guy

Every weekend, we have been heading out to local forests with our dogs for walks and picnics, and finding pubs for a drink and bite to eat.

We also went to a street party for the Queen's Jubilee. It was a grassed area just off the main street in the estate. A band played and we had a buffet. Nice day in the sun.

----------


## Dubler9

Just reading a letter, shown to me by a friend, from the BBC ENFORCEMENT AGENCY - threatening him, his household, of very serious consequences if he does not buy a TV Licence. It really is the vilest of letters with psycho messaging, implying the full force of the courts and Stazi upon him. 

No wonder he could not induce an interest in celebrating the Queens Jubilee.

----------


## Trinnity

You guys don't even have free speech rights. I have great sympathy for that. The Royal fam seems to be progressives now. That's very sad.

An English breakfast is a fine thing.....since the trip, sometimes I have pork n beans w/ breakfast. I like English culture. High Tea....omg THE BEST.

----------

Authentic (06-13-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

@Neo is it about four fifteen in the afternoon or five fifteen?

I'm missing high tea.

----------


## El Guapo

> @Neo is it about four fifteen in the afternoon or five fifteen?
> 
> I'm missing high tea.


 They still do High Tea @ The Empress Hotel in Victoria, BC - replete with their very own blend of tea.

https://www.teaattheempress.com/

----------

Dubler9 (06-25-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

I spend most of my time doing yardwork. No high tea for me. I'd have to make the whole thing.  :Sad1:

----------

Neo (06-25-2022)

----------


## Neo

> @Neo is it about four fifteen in the afternoon or five fifteen?
> 
> I'm missing high tea.


It was, now its 5:15.  :Smile:  


 For about 3 weeks now Ive been suffering cold like symptoms, but most of all Ive contracted a bad chest, racking cough, aches and pains. It must be a covid virus Ive picked up of some kind. 

As such Ive been sleeping a lot, resting, doing bugger all (so to speak)  this afternoon I went back to bed at 3:30 and now just woke up at 5:15.

Usually the mem sahib will dispatch me around 6.00pm to fetch an Indian meal for dinner, but since Ive been incapacitated she has ordered a delivery service.

The owner of the Indian takeaway himself will deliver it in his Audi as he knows where I live and of course knows me well after all Ive known him for 25 years or more. 

Last Saturday I enjoyed a murgh Kirahi , this week Ive ordered a murgh Madras.

----------


## Neo

My aunt who has been living by herself since my uncles death has been taken to a care home, my cousins asked me if I wanted to clear out their dads garage.
After loading everything into a vehicle I promised them everything would be kept within the family, as I’ve only got a couple of years until I retire I do not need anything of my uncles vast hoard of tools.
Today I took everything to my youngest sons house, his eyes lit up. We carried everything to his large garage and was amazed at the sheer volume and quality of everything.
A few minutes ago I sent my cousin a message thanking him and explaining to whom I’ve gave his father tools. Being his fathers favourite nephew I had first refusal on the tools.
His father was an engineer who worked at Williams&James all his life. RIP

----------

Trinnity (06-25-2022)

----------


## Dubler9

> It was, now it’s 5:15.  
> 
> 
>  For about 3 weeks now I’ve been suffering cold like symptoms, but most of all I’ve contracted a bad chest, racking cough, aches and pains. It must be a covid virus I’ve picked up of some kind. 
> 
> As such I’ve been sleeping a lot, resting, doing bugger all (so to speak)  this afternoon I went back to bed at 3:30 and now just woke up at 5:15.
> 
> Usually the mem sahib will dispatch me around 6.00pm to fetch an Indian meal for dinner, but since I’ve been incapacitated she has ordered a delivery service.
> 
> ...


Best cure by a country mile;;;; One hefty shot of Whiskey. It really does work.

----------


## Neo

Watching Wimbledon on the living room tv.

----------


## Neo

Just reading the news app on my phone, a vote in Parliament today on whether to have a no confidence vote on Boris  Johnson leadership.
Its 07:52 I’m in Birmingham city centre.

----------


## Dubler9

Searching for the Flu ... where did it go?

----------


## Neo

Just having a late breakfast at work.  Later this afternoon I’m having my stitches out of my leg.

----------


## UKSmartypants

Ive just worked out its 30% cheaper to buy pork from the local Spanish cheapo supermarket and cook it, to feed the cat with, than it is to buy actual cat food he likes......he wont eat cheap cat food, and  if he gets very hungry he starts decimating the local bird population.

----------


## Trinnity

I'm gonna learn to make scones and get one of those fancy trays so I can make proper high tea once in a while. I'm hooked.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I'm gonna learn to make scones and get one of those fancy trays so I can make proper high tea once in a while. I'm hooked.



Making scones is an arcane art. Big Wheelers missus makes them,  the recipe is guarded by six Ninja Assassins and a Navy seal team.

----------


## Trinnity

Oh good grief, muffins will do. Even cupcakes. My from-scratch vanilla/almond cake is to die for. Apricot butter cream frosting is EASY to make.

----------

Neo (07-07-2022)

----------


## Neo

Im parked up waiting to go home from work. My nasty employer installed trackers on every vehicle.

----------


## Big Wheeler

> I’m parked up waiting to go home from work…. My nasty employer installed trackers on every vehicle.


What?No inward facing camera,yet?These are becoming the norm for many trucking companies now.It would never do for me.Good job I have retired.

----------

Neo (07-08-2022)

----------


## Neo

Today I got to work and fancied a greggs coffee and sandwich. Slap bang  in the city centre of Birmingham.

----------


## Neo

It’s Saturday 3:44pm I’ve asked the wife to order online an Indian meal for us both for 6:30pm 




Ps… that’s not the meal I’ll be having  :Geez:

----------


## Big Wheeler

It's the 30th.wedding anniversary of my lovely wife and myself.We are going to a local Italian restaurant in around an hour.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> It's the 30th.wedding anniversary of my lovely wife and myself.We are going to a local Italian restaurant in around an hour.



I have sent your lovely wife my congratulations on her owning a slave for 30 years....   :Big Grin:

----------

Big Wheeler (07-17-2022)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Today I got to work and fancied a greggs coffee and sandwich. Slap bang  in the city centre of Birmingham.


Is there still that bloody great Hotel opposite the railway station on New Street? I stayed thier once, it was average.

Mind you, it wasnt as bad as the one i stayed at in Milton Keynes, which would have fitted in seamlessly had it been located in Minsk in Soviet Russia in the 1970's.   Srsly.

----------


## Neo

> Is there still that bloody great Hotel opposite the railway station on New Street? I stayed thier once, it was average.
> 
> Mind you, it wasnt as bad as the one i stayed at in Milton Keynes, which would have fitted in seamlessly had it been located in Minsk in Soviet Russia in the 1970's.   Srsly.


Birmingham is just another African city shared alongside its Asian community. Birmingham has gone… 


I am bolting together 2 water tanks in the basement of a multi story office complex…. Yes it’s a Sunday 



This is like selling old rope  :Wink:

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Birmingham is just another African city shared alongside its Asian community. Birmingham has gone… 
> 
> 
> I am bolting together 2 water tanks in the basement of a multi story office complex…. Yes it’s a Sunday 
> 
> 
> 
> This is like selling old rope


They dont even use good old British bolts like BSW or BSF. Bloody Metric Rubbish.  and then there was BSP.....

----------


## Neo

I’m trying not to go too far away from these 2 fans.

----------


## UKSmartypants

thats a good view.

104F in Lincolnshire. Just sent a message to my friends saying how glad we are we moved to  Spain for the nice cool weather  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Neo

It’s a very humid start to the day, it’s 06:58 I’ve made it to my next contract here in Reading near London

----------


## UKSmartypants

25th Wedding anniversary today, just debating where to go for a meal.

----------

Northern Rivers (08-09-2022),Oceander (08-09-2022)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> 25th Wedding anniversary today, just debating where to go for a meal.


Someplace special, I would hope!  :Smiley20:

----------


## Neo

At this very moment I’m in  city called Reading, it’s 40 miles or so from the centre of London.

----------


## Foghorn

Dateline London: McDonalds replaces drive-thru service with new walk-thru experiment.

----------


## Neo

> Dateline London: McDonalds replaces drive-thru service with new walk-thru experiment.





Shes  got a fine pair of buns on her tho!

----------


## Neo

Ive just finished sweeping up in the boilerhouse Ive just finished

----------


## Moonie

.
If still there I would be scrubbing the public conveniences of vomit and excretia.
.

----------

